# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  التربية تدعو المعلمين الجدد لاستلام رواتبهم من البنوك

## الحصن نيوز

دعت وزارة التربية والتعليم المعلمين الجدد الذين تم تعيينهم خلال العام الدراسي الحالي الى مراجعة الموقع الالكتروني للوزارة لمعرفة البنوك المحولة رواتبهم اليها تمهيدا لاستلام مستحقاتهم كاملة عن الفترة السابقة.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

